# anfänger



## presche (20. Jan 2004)

Kann mir bitte jemand sagen wie ich ein Programm schreiben kann das einfach nur z.B. "HALLO" schreibt??
Software ist installiert hänge aber beim Programmiern.
Ich bin ein totaler Anfänger was MicroEdition angeht.
Danke!!!


----------



## Guest (20. Jan 2004)

Ok...Hier ist der komplette Code:

Das Programm Gibt in einer Textbox "Willkommen" aus.


```
import javax.microedition.midlet.*;
import javax.microedition.lcdui.* ;

public class WillkommenMIDlet extends MIDlet implements CommandListener
{
	private Display display;
	TextBox text = null;
	private Command commandExit;

	public WillkommenMIDlet ()
	{
		display = Display.getDisplay(this);
		text = new TextBox("TextBox","Willkommen", 20, 0);
		commandExit = new Command("Exit", Command.SCREEN, 1);
		text.addCommand( commandExit);
		text.setCommandListener(this);
	}

	public void startApp()
	{
		display.setCurrent(text);
	}
	public void pauseApp()
	{
	}
	public void destroyApp(boolean d)
	{
	}
	public void commandAction(Command c, Displayable d)
	{
		if ( c == commandExit)
		{
			destroyApp(false);
			notifyDestroyed();
		}		
	}
}
```

Viel Erfolg Olafxiv!


----------



## presche (21. Jan 2004)

Danke!!!!
Ich hoffe jetzt ein bisschen darauf aufbauen zu können.


----------



## Olafxiv (21. Jan 2004)

wennst was brauchst! hab auch erst angefangen! 
also bis zu einem gewissen grad kann ich dir ein bischen helfen!

Olafxiv


----------



## tomkruse (12. Feb 2004)

Hi!

Wenn Du ein wenig mehr richtig LowLevel gehen möchtest (falls Du jemals Games machen willst, brauchst Du das, weil Textboxen sind eher nix für Games  :wink


```
import javax.microedition.midlet.*; 
import javax.microedition.lcdui.*; 

public class HelloMicroWorld extends MIDlet { 

   private Display display; 
   private TextCanvas canvas; 

public HelloMicroWorld() { 

   display=Display.getDisplay(this); 
   canvas=new TextCanvas(this); 
   } 

public void startApp() { 

   display.setCurrent(canvas); 
   } 

public void pauseApp() { 
   } 

public void destroyApp(boolean unconditional) { 
   } 

public void exitMIDlet() { 

       destroyApp(true); 
       notifyDestroyed(); 
   } 
} 

class TextCanvas extends Canvas implements CommandListener { 

  private Command cmExit; 
  private String text; 
  private HelloMicroWorld midlet; 

public TextCanvas(HelloMicroWorld midlet) { 

   this.midlet=midlet; 
   text="Hello Micro-World!"; 
   cmExit=new Command("Exit",Command.EXIT, 1); 
   addCommand(cmExit); 
   setCommandListener(this); 
   } 

protected void paint(Graphics g) { 

   g.setColor(255,255,255); 
   g.fillRect(0,0,getWidth(),getHeight()); 
   g.setColor(0,0,0); 
   g.drawString(text,getWidth()/2,getHeight()/2,Graphics.BASELINE|Graphics.HCENTER); 
   } 

public void commandAction(Command c, Displayable d) { 

   if (c==cmExit) 
       midlet.exitMIDlet(); 
   } 
}
```

Hoffe, das hilft Dir weiter ...

Cu - Tom.


----------



## Guest (13. Feb 2004)

Hi tomkruse Hi presche,

bin auch total neu bei J2ME und scheitere schon bei der Konfiguration.
Könntet ihr mir sagen wie ich vorgehen muss um den HelloWorld Code
auführen zu können.
Habe midapi.zip zum Eclipse Classpath hinzugefügt aber starten will es nicht.
Eine Konfiguration ohne Eclipse würde mir auch helfen.
Danke und Gruß
ivan


----------



## magneto (13. Feb 2004)

Hi nochmal,

ok habe es geschafft Eclipse mit dem WTK von sun zu Konfigurieren.
Ole...bin erstmal erleichtert. 
Aber es gibt 1000 neue Fragen ....
Also falls jemand Eclipse mit WTK verwenden will ,
dem sei das plugin empfohlen: eclipseME von sourceforge.net.
Einfach zu installlieren und zu konfigurieren.
Euer HelloMicroWorld Code lief zumindest  

 ???:L 
ivan


----------



## tomkruse (13. Feb 2004)

Hi!

Das HelloMicroWorld ist auch mit dem WTK getestet und daher sollte es damit auch laufen. Eigentlich sollte es dann auch auf jedem J2ME Handy laufen, da es keine besonderen Klassen verwenden.

Cu - Tom.


----------

